# Diodes



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought an Aristo auto reversing unit (back and forth). 
I requires two diodes not included. For G scale it says to 
use #IN 5400 3 amp diodes. I'm guessing that the #IN 5400 
is a part number. I would like to just go to Radio Shack and by some. 
Do I just ask for a 3 amp diode? Anyone use this unit?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, just ask for a 3 amp diode. Looks like they have some ... 1N5404, 1N5402. Either should work fine.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris- Radio Shack's 276-1143 will work just fine - make sure you insert the diodes with the correct orientation - I believe their manual discuses how to wire them. 
If not you can see how it is done here: 


Track Diodes 

dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And diodes aren't at all critical. A 4 or 5 or 10 amp diode will do fine if that's what they have on hand.


----------

